# Latest box



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have been out of pocket for some time now, sorry to those wanting to see the quadrant hinge project, I have not forgotten. The write up is on hold till I figure out this new Surface Pro my son got me with Windows 8. I finally did get a few pictures set up to try and post of my latest box and my Granddaughter (sorry folks but just got to include a few of those!!! 

The box is Brazilian Cherry top is Rhodesian Teak and curly maple. Olivia is all little girl.

If you have never worked with Brazilian cherry it is great!! It is very dense, doesn't floot!!


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Jerry,

this box DOES look good:sold:

and your granddaughter seems to be a very calm one.

One question to the box, though - it's not 100% clear from teh pictures: there's two layers of inserts, smaller ones for the "upper level" and a bigger one for the lower level?

Thanks and Regards,
Martin


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice to see that you are still getting some shop time, Jerry.

Your project are always an inspiration to me..

PS. Olivia is a beautiful child -- lucky she looks like her grand mother.......VBG.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

MartinW said:


> Jerry,
> 
> this box DOES look good:sold:
> 
> ...


That is correct, if I get this posting problem with Windows 8 corrected I will post a series of pictures on how I do the quadrant hinge, they are easy if you have the right jig and such.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> Nice to see that you are still getting some shop time, Jerry.
> 
> Your project are always an inspiration to me..
> 
> PS. Olivia is a beautiful child -- lucky she looks like her grand mother.......VBG.


Yes she takes after her mother and grandmothers rather then us guys!!!!!:haha:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That is one beautiful box Jerry as is your granddaughter. Today we were advised that we are to become great grand parents so I must brush up on my old skills.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!
Outstanding work. 
Comments apply to both projects.:yes4:
Awaiting the quadrant hinge post with great anticipation.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

harrysin said:


> That is one beautiful box Jerry as is your granddaughter. Today we were advised that we are to become great grand parents so I must brush up on my old skills.


Harry you are magnificent, a great grand dad, wow and o happy day!!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Gene Howe said:


> BEAUTIFUL!
> Outstanding work.
> Comments apply to both projects.:yes4:
> Awaiting the quadrant hinge post with great anticipation.


The problem with the Windows 8 is no matter how the pictures are oriented on the original shot windows 8 re-orientates them to the vertical, which is nice till you post them and then they post in the original orientation, sideways, up-side down, whatever!!! There's more to it then this but i'll get it figured out and get it done.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Jerry, the granddaughter and the box are both beautiful. Don't blame you for being proud of both.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Harry, You OLD fart........LOL*



harrysin said:


> That is one beautiful box Jerry as is your granddaughter. Today we were advised that we are to become great grand parents so I must brush up on my old skills.



Congratulations Harry and Marlene....


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Jerry that box looks terrible when shown with that beautiful Grand Baby~~!!!

I had forgotten how talented you are making boxes........ another head turner!!!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Lovely work all around.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*pictures...*



xplorx4 said:


> The problem with the Windows 8 is no matter how the pictures are oriented on the original shot windows 8 re-orientates them to the vertical, which is nice till you post them and then they post in the original orientation, sideways, up-side down, whatever!!! There's more to it then this but i'll get it figured out and get it done.


Jerry, can you open them in Paint.net (or similar program) , rotate them and save them under a new name?


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

Well done Jerry,it's a beauty.
Grand daughter is sweet!
Congradulations Harry,4 generations in one lifetime is wonderful.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jerry,

How can you every put your beautiful granddaughter down long enough to make a box that nice. I'd be afraid someone else would pick her up and hold her! 

Both of them turned out great!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

MEBCWD said:


> Jerry,
> 
> How can you every put your beautiful granddaughter down long enough to make a box that nice. I'd be afraid someone else would pick her up and hold her!
> 
> Both of them turned out great!


It's easy she lives in Houston TX and we live in Dallas GA so 850 miles separates us.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jerry,

I told you not to lay her down! They picked her up and ran away with her!


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Magnificent work! On both parts!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Jerry, both box and Grandbaby are beautiful! 
Congratz Harry!


----------



## PaulH (May 30, 2012)

xplorx4 said:


> I have been out of pocket for some time now, sorry to those wanting to see the quadrant hinge project, I have not forgotten. The write up is on hold till I figure out this new Surface Pro my son got me with Windows 8. I finally did get a few pictures set up to try and post of my latest box and my Granddaughter (sorry folks but just got to include a few of those!!!
> 
> The box is Brazilian Cherry top is Rhodesian Teak and curly maple. Olivia is all little girl.
> 
> If you have never worked with Brazilian cherry it is great!! It is very dense, doesn't floot!!


Beautiful, and the box is not half bad.
Seriously both are beautiful, well done it must be in the genes! 
Cheers 
Paul


----------

